# auf dem Feld (dative)



## merquiades

_Die spieler rennen auf dem feld_.
The players are running onto the field.

I just read this sentence.  The meaning is obvious but I don't understand why dative case is used instead of accusative.  _Rennen_ is a verb of movement and the players are running.  it is not as if it were "_die spieler sind auf dem feld_" where location is indicated but no movement.

I know the preposition "_zu_" always uses dative in absolutely every situation.  So we could have said "_die spieler rennen zu dem feld_" with the meaning being nearly the same, right?  Is there some influence here on "_auf_" taking dative?

Thanks in advance for your thoughts on this.  Maybe this is not even important to German speakers.


----------



## bearded

Hello
''Die Spieler rennen auf dem Feld'' does not mean they run onto/towards the field: it means they run on/within the field.


----------



## Frank78

merquiades said:


> I just read this sentence.  The meaning is obvious but I don't understand why dative case is used instead of accusative.  _Rennen_ is a verb of movement and the players are running.  it is not as if it were "_die spieler sind auf dem feld_" where location is indicated but no movement.



The rule for accusative is _movement towards a place_. It's entirely a matter of case, the preposition does not play a role here or do not help you because they are two-way preposition, i.e. they can take dative or accusative (others are an, hinter, neben, in, über, unter, vor, zwischen). The article (i.e. case) tells you if it's movement in a place or movement to a place.

But you can certainly run around the place itself once you are there.

Die Kinder rennen im Haus. = The children are running (around) in the house.
Die Kinder rennen ins Haus. = The children are running into the house.


----------



## Kajjo

_Die Spieler rennen auf dem Feld_. <dative>
not: _The players are running onto the field._
but:_ The players are running (around) on the field.

Die Spieler rennen auf das Feld. <accusative>
The players are running onto the field._


----------



## elroy

merquiades said:


> _Die spieler rennen auf dem feld_.
> The players are running onto the field.


 I think the problem is that you assumed you knew what the sentence meant, when in fact it means something else.   I wonder what this says about predominant readings.  It seems like for you, merquiades, without sensitivity to case "toward the field" is the predominant reading.


----------



## merquiades

It is hard to make a distinction of what is "movement towards" and "movement around".  I understand that for German-speakers "movement around" really means going nowhere, thus dative.  "Running" for me implies movement and direction in all cases...  Thus I assume we'd have to say "_ich renne auf der Stadt_" because we are already in the city. This, even if we are talking about a marathon. Sometimes it takes meditation.


----------



## Kajjo

merquiades said:


> really means going nowhere


Well, I think it works exactly the same in English. In English the prepositions "on" vs "onto" mark the distinction, in German the case marks the distinction. Just a different way to indicate the same difference.

_"on the field" -- they are already on the field, running around there.
"onto the field" -- before they are not on the field, afterwards they are on the field._

Thinking about "movement vs. location" is the common approach, but I believe it is misleading quite often. Better think about "change", i.e. "from here to there" or "a difference between before and afterwards". Do you describe a changing situation or a constant status?

_Die Butter wird auf das Brot geschmiert. <a change from without butter to with butter>
Die Butter ist auf dem Brot. <a constant status of butter on bread>_



merquiades said:


> Thus I assume we'd have to say "_ich renne auf der Stadt_" because we are already in the city.


Unfortunately, it isn't "auf" with "Stadt"... but the same distinction applies.

_Ich renne in die Stadt (hinein). <from outside into the city>
Ich renne in der Stadt (umher). <being in the city all the time>_


----------



## merquiades

Thanks @Kajjo  for your examples.  "Change" seems to make much more sense than movement.
_Ich laufe auf der Strasse._  No change, I'm still in the street even if I walk 10 miles.
_Ich laufe auf den Wald_.  Change. I'm now in the forest, before in the street.

Does this make sense to you?


----------



## elroy

merquiades said:


> It is hard to make a distinction of what is "movement towards" and "movement around".


 How do you mean? It's crystal clear in English too, isn't it? 





merquiades said:


> I understand that for German-speakers "movement around" really means going nowhere, thus dative.


 It doesn't mean going nowhere.  It means you're moving within a specific location, you're not heading towards a different one.  Just like in English.


merquiades said:


> "Running" for me implies movement and direction in all cases...


 _The children are running around the playground.
I'm running in place (on the treadmill)._

No direction in either case (but of course there's movement). 


merquiades said:


> _Ich laufe auf der Strasse._ No change, I'm still in the street even if I walk 10 miles.
> _Ich laufe auf den Wald_. Change. I'm now in the forest, before in the street.


_ Ich laufe in den Wald._

Otherwise,


----------



## Kajjo

merquiades said:


> _Ich laufe auf der Strasse._ No change, I'm still in the street even if I walk 10 miles.


Yes.



merquiades said:


> _Ich laufe auf den Wald_. Change. I'm now in the forest, before in the street.


_Ich laufe auf den Wald zu. = I run towards the forest, but I am not in it yet. <nearer to the forest>
Ich laufe in den Wald. = I'm runing into the forest. <change: from outside into the forest>
Ich laufe im Wald. = I am running in the forest. <status: being all the time in the forest>_


----------



## Frank78

Kajjo said:


> Thinking about "movement vs. location" is the common approach, but I believe it is misleading quite often. Better think about "change", i.e. "from here to there" or "a difference between before and afterwards". Do you describe a changing situation or a constant status?



"Change" is as false as only "movement" that's why it is "movement towards".

"Ich komme aus dem Zimmer" and "Ich nehme die Butter vom Brot" are also movements or changes but since it's movement from and not towards dative is needed.


----------



## elroy

Frank78 said:


> "Ich komme aus dem Zimmer" and "Ich nehme die Butter vom Brot" are also movements or changes but since it's movement from and not towards dative is needed.


 Those are dative because "aus" and "von" are dative prepositions.

I think Kajjo was only referring to two-way prepositions.


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> Those are dative because "aus" and "von" are dative prepositions.
> 
> I think Kajjo was only referring to two-way prepositions.



Then, "Ich komme hinter dem Haus hervor".


----------



## JClaudeK

Frank78 said:


> "Change" is as false as only "movement"


I agree.
Just "change" is not enough. It should be "change of  location".
e.g.:
Das Motorrad fährt hinter unsere*m* Wagen auf de*r* Autobahn in Richtung ..... - the bike does'nt change it's location ("behind our car on the highway").


----------



## berndf

merquiades said:


> It is hard to make a distinction of what is "movement towards" and "movement around"


_Towards_ is the keyword, not _movement _(which is in my mind a superfluous concept for explaining _Wechselpräpositionen_).

There are three semantic cases represented my dative and accusative: _ablative_ (what is the origin?) and _locative_ (where, time, space and circumstances, does something happen?) are expressed by the dative (as a result of an ancient phonetic merger of the three cases) and _destinative_ (what is the target, goal or destination?) by the accusative.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> It should be "change of location".


 Not necessarily.

_Ich trage deinen Namen in das Buch ein._

No change of location.  The name wasn't moved from one place to another.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> _Ich trage Deinen Namen in das Buch ein._


Same problem as "an die Tafel schreiben" - (das ist ein Grenzfall, über den man stundenlang diskutieren könnte)
Ich schreibe (etwas) an die / der Tafel
Er schreibt an die  Tafel: warum Akkusativ?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Same problem as "an die Tafel schreiben" - (das ist ein Grenzfall, über den man stundenlang diskutieren könnte)
> Ich schreibe (etwas) an die / der Tafel
> Er schreibt an die  Tafel: warum Akkusativ?


There is no problem. The accusative marks the _Buch_ or _Tafel_ as the _destinations_ of the action. It is a perfectly regular use.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> It is a perfectly regular use.


I know, but it's very difficult to explain it (and make it "buy") to non-native speakers.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> The accusative marks the _Buch_ or _Tafel_ as the _destinations_ of the action. It is a perfectly regular use.


 Exactly.  "Movement" and "location" just don't apply in all cases.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> The accusative marks the _Buch_ or _Tafel_ as the _destinations_ of the action. It is a perfectly regular use.


DESTINATION or CHANGE > accusative case

I believe these two notions are really helpful. Location vs. movement is misleading quite often, but destination or change are very helpful.

Of course this applies only to prepositions that can rule both cases. There are a lot of prepositions that rule only one case, no matter whether change, movement, destination, location is involved.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _destination _*of the action*





Kajjo said:


> DESTINATION or CHANGE > accusative case



Change of what?


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Change of what?


 From one state to another.


----------



## JClaudeK

Examples please?

This one?


Kajjo said:


> _Die Butter wird auf das Brot geschmiert. <a change from without butter to with butter>_


 Not very convincing ....


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> From one state to another.


Yep.


JClaudeK said:


> Examples please?


Alle Wechselpräpositionen verhalten sich so.

_in den Wald rennen
auf den Tisch legen_


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> in den Wald rennen
> auf den Tisch legen


I don't call that  "From one state to another.", that's destination!


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> DESTINATION or CHANGE > accusative case


I find _change_ as a concept equally superfluous. _Destination_ explains everything. Change has an _origin_ and a _destination_ part and accusative again only applies to the latter. If you use _change_ as a concept you have to explain the dative in sentences like _Die Vögel entwickelten sich aus *den* Dinosauriern_. If you stick to _ablative - locative - destinative _as the explanation, there is no problem. The meaning is ablative and, hence, takes the dative.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Kajjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Die Butter wird auf das Brot geschmiert. <a change from without butter to with butter>_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not very convincing ....
Click to expand...

 Doch, it works.  But I would describe the change of state by saying that the butter undergoes a change of state from being in the container to being on the bread.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Kajjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in den Wald rennen
> auf den Tisch legen
> 
> 
> 
> I don't call that a "state", that's destination!
Click to expand...

 Again, your state changes from being outside the forest to being in the forest.  The state of the item changes from being not on the table to being on the table.

In these two examples we have _both _a change of state and a destination.


berndf said:


> If you use _change_ as a concept you have to explain the dative in sentences like _Die Vögel entwickelten sich aus *den* Dinosauriern_.


 We're only talking about two-way prepositions here.


----------



## elroy

What about "Ich werde den Abfall in ein Kunstwerk umwandeln"?

Change of state, but no destination!


----------



## JClaudeK

"state" means "Zustand", doesn't it? 
"in den Wald rennen" ist für mich keine Zustandsänderung.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> What about "Ich werde den Abfall in ein Kunstwerk verwandeln"?


Das ist ein gutes Beispiel.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> "state" means "Zustand", doesn't it?
> "in den Wald rennen" ist für mich keine Zustandsänderung.


 Zustand ist hier im breitesten Sinne zu verstehen. In der Linguistik werden Sätze wie "ich bin nicht im Wald" und "ich bin im Wald" durchaus als Zustand beschrieben.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> In der Linguistik werden Sätze wie "ich bin nicht im Wald" und "ich bin im Wald" durchaus als Zustand beschrieben.


Aber hier geht's um "Ich renne in den Wald."! Das ist keine Zustandsänderung, oder?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Doch, it works. But I would describe the change of state by saying that the butter undergoes a change of state from being in the container to being on the bread.


Aber dennoch extreme konstruiert. Die Interpretation, dass der Akkusativ das Brot als Ziel der Aktion beschreibt ist vollkommen ausreichend und unkonstruiert. Ich sehe bisher noch keine neunen Einsichten, die wir durch Hinzunahme des Konzeptes _Änderung_ erzielen würden.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Aber hier geht's um "Ich renne in den Wald."! Das ist keine Zustandsänderung, oder?


 Doch, in dem Sinne, dass sich mein Zustand von "ich bin nicht im Wald" in "ich bin im Wald"  ändert.

Der Akkusativ beschriebt diese Änderung. Stünde da der Dativ, würde sich mein Zustand nicht ändern. Ich wäre die ganze Zeit im Wald.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Ich sehe bisher noch keine neunen Einsichten, die wir durch Hinzunahme des Konzeptes _Änderung_ erzielen würden.


 How would you analyze "den Abfall in ein Kunstwerk verwandeln"?


----------



## Kajjo

Let's not make a religion out of it.

Destination and change are both valuable to think about when deciding about _Wechselpräpositionen. _I somewhat agree with Berndf that "destination" is the more important aspect, but "change" can be an easier perspective in some situations like "in ein Kunstwerk verwandeln".


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> How would you analyze "den Abfall in ein Kunstwerk verwandeln"?


Ziel der Handlung. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Ziel der Handlung.


  Was ist das Ziel? Das Kunstwerk? Wie kann es das Ziel sein, wenn es noch gar nicht existiert?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Was ist das Ziel? Das Kunstwerk? Wie kann es das Ziel sein, wenn es noch gar nicht existiert?


Ja eben, das Ziel der _Handlung_.


----------



## elroy

Hmmmm, etwas weit hergeholt, finde ich.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Hmmmm, etwas weit hergeholt, finde ich.


Es geht immer um das Ziel einer konkreten Handlung. Ansonsten wäre _in den, auf den, ... _vollkommen sinnlos; in dem Fall _verwandeln_.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Hmmmm, etwas weit hergeholt, finde ich.


Hm, Berndf uses "destination" also in the sense of "aim, target".


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Hm, Berndf uses "destination" also in the sense of "aim, target".


Ja, "Ziel" kann alles drei heißen.


----------



## bearded

Zwei nur teilweise scherzhafte Fragen:
1. Im Satz ''ich übersetze es ins Deutsche'' ist das Deutsche _a new state (change of state/language) _oder _a destination?_
2. Im Satz ''ich schreibe es auf die Tafel'' ist die Tafel nur _a destination, _oder _a new place (change of place) _von meinem Geist auf die Tafel?
Ich kann keine befriedigenden Antworten finden.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Im Satz ''ich übersetze es ins Deutsche'' ist das Deutsche _a new state (change of state/language) _oder _a destination?_


German is the target language of the translation process. The translation changes the language. Both ideas work and give the same result: accusative.



bearded said:


> Im Satz ''ich schreibe es auf die Tafel'' ist die Tafel nur _a destination, _oder _a new place (change of place) _von meinem Geist auf die Tafel?


The blackboard is the destination where on you write something.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Zwei nur teilweise scherzhafte Fragen:
> 1. Im Satz ''ich übersetze es ins Deutsche'' ist das Deutsche _a new state (change of state/language) _oder _a destination?_
> 2. Im Satz ''ich schreibe es auf die Tafel'' ist die Tafel nur _a destination, _oder _a new place (change of place) _von meinem Geist auf die Tafel?
> Ich kann keine befriedigenden Antworten finden.





Kajjo said:


> German is the target language of the *translation process*.





Kajjo said:


> The blackboard is the destination where on you *write* something.


Es ist mir erst in der Diskussion mit elroy aufgefallen, dass dies für nicht-Muttersprachler vielleicht nicht selbstverständlich ist: Die Interpretation des Kasus ist immer durch die Semantik des Verbs definiert. Es handelt sich entweder das Ziel (oder Endzustand, was letztendlich dasselbe ist, nur anders ausgedrückt) der Handlung (Akkusativ) oder es werden die Bedingungen (Ort, Zeit oder Umstände), unter der eine Handlung stattfindet, beschrieben (Dativ). 

(Daneben gibt es noch Präpositionen mit ablativer und instrumentaler Semantik aber da diese alle keine Wechselpräpositionen sind, spielen sie hier keine Rolle.)


----------



## elroy

Ich verstehe den Sachverhalt und mir ist die Lage intuitiv vollkommen klar. Es geht hier um die Analyse.

Du analysierst das alles selbstverständlich als Muttersprachler, sprich als jemand, der den richtigen Kasus immer intuitiv setzt, ohne auch im geringsten darüber nachdenken zu müssen. Deine Analyse mag in diesem Zusammenhang vollkommen nachvollziehbar sein, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob sie einem Anfänger, der mit Wechselpräpositionen nichts anfangen kann, effektiv hilft, den grundlegenden Unterschied zwischen Akkusativ und Dativ zu verstehen. Ich vermute, dass es eine lernerfreundlichere Art geben muss, um das zu erklären. 

Was ist mit "Der Tisch gehört ins Zimmer" und "Ich bringe es an der Wand an"? Die Wand ist doch das Ziel der Handlung, und wenn sich der Tisch schon im Zimmer befindet und man trotzdem sagt, dass er da_hin_ gehört, kann man glaube ich nur schlecht von einem "Ziel" sprechen. Hier drückt der Akkusativ meiner Meinung nach viel eher eine enge Verbindung zwischen Tisch und Zimmer aus als ein Ziel. Bei "anbringen" bin ich ziemlich ratlos, das stufe ich bis auf weiteres einfach als Ausnahme ein.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> "Der Tisch gehört ins Zimmer"


Das ist tatsächlich ein recht interessanter Fall, da weder "change" noch "destination" wirklich eindeutig sind. Hier ist wohl für den Muttersprachler das Verb entscheidend.



elroy said:


> "Ich bringe es an der Wand an"?


Tja, das fällt mir spontan auch keine gute Erklärung ein. Als Muttersprachler klingt es absolut eindeutig, aber eigentlich würde sowohl "change" als auch "destination" Sinn ergeben.


----------



## Hutschi

An der Wand ist Ort des Anbringens, an die Wand ist Ziel.
Beides ist möglich und pragmatisch gleichbedeutend.
An der Wand - ist wahrscheinlich sehr viel häufiger.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Das ist tatsächlich ein recht interessanter Fall, da weder "change" noch "destination" wirklich eindeutig sind. Hier ist wohl für den Muttersprachler das Verb entscheidend.


Ich halte den Satz für elliptisch. Das eigentliche Verb fehlt (_gestellt, gebracht_, etc.), etwas so wie in Jugendsprech "Kann ich eine Cola?".


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Was ist mit "Der Tisch gehört ins Zimmer" und "Ich bringe es an der Wand an"? Die Wand ist doch das Ziel der Handlung, und wenn sich der Tisch schon im Zimmer befindet und man trotzdem sagt, dass er da_hin_ gehört, kann man glaube ich nur schlecht von einem "Ziel" sprechen. Hier drückt der Akkusativ meiner Meinung nach viel eher eine enge Verbindung zwischen Tisch und Zimmer aus als ein Ziel. Bei "anbringen" bin ich ziemlich ratlos, das stufe ich bis auf weiteres einfach als Ausnahme ein.


_Ich bringe es an *die *Wand an _ist ja auch vollkommen richtig. Das ist ein ähnlicher Fall wie _Ich schreibe *ins* Buch_ und _Ich schreibe *im* Buch_. Hier kann man durch den Kontrast _Ziel der Handlung - Umstand der Handlung _unterschiedlichen Fokus setzten.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> _Ich schreibe *im* Buch_.


 Geht das auch mit einem Objekt? "Ich schreibe meine Notizen im Buch"? 


berndf said:


> Das eigentliche Verb fehlt (_gestellt, gebracht_, etc.)


 Auch bei "Du gehörst neben mich"?


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Ich halte den Satz für elliptisch.


Nein, das geht mir nicht so.

_Wo gehört der Tisch hin?
Der Brotkorb gehört nicht auf den Tisch!
_


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Nein, das geht mir nicht so.
> 
> _Wo gehört der Tisch hin?
> Der Brotkorb gehört nicht auf den Tisch!_


Ich kann mich jetzt natürlich formal darauf rausreden, dass _hingehören _kein Verb des Standardregisters ist; so sehen es zumindest Duden und DWDS, ich halte es intuitiv auch nicht für standardsprachlich.

Aber auch, wenn es Umgangssprache ist, bedarf es doch einer Erklärung. Ich kann nur sagen, dass es in meiner Intuition eine Ellipse ist, die sich verselbständigt hat. Leider findet man für nicht-standardsprachliche Ausdrücke kaum Forschungsergebnisse in Wörterbüchern.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke Folgendes:

Man kann es in zweierlei Form interpretieren:

1. Wohin gehört der Tisch? -> Wo gehört der Tisch hin? (Geteiltes Fragewort)

2. Wo gehört der Tisch hin? -> Trennbares Verb: Vergleiche: Wo soll der Tisch hingehören?
Hier würde ich auf eine Auslassung tippen: Wo(_hin)_ soll der Tisch hingehören? (Hin) wird wegen Dopplung ausgelassen. Ähnliches sieht man bei Wo(_hin_) willst du morgen hingehen?

"Gehören" hat ja hier die Grundbedeutung "gestellt gehören"/"gestellt werden sollen"

Das ist allerdings meine "innere" Interpretation. Mich würde interessieren, ob sie zutreffen kann.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> "Gehören" hat ja hier die Grundbedeutung "gestellt gehören"/"gestellt werden sollen"


Nein, eben nicht
gehören
3. *an der* richtigen *Stelle* *sein*, passend sein


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist zwar inhaltlich die Bedeutung, aber eine andere Betrachtungsweise.
Es ist an der richtigen Stelle. 
Es gehört an die richtige Stelle (gestellt). (Es ist eventuell noch nicht an der richtigen Stelle.)


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Nein, eben nicht
> gehören
> 3. *an der* richtigen *Stelle* *sein*, passend sein


Und da ist genau die semantische Lücke. Die Grundbedeutung ist (zu) jemandem/einer Gruppe gehören, von jemanden hören mit dem Generalisierungspräfix _ge- _(Bedeutungen 1. und 2. an der zitierten Stelle). Bedeutung 3. beschreibt einen Zustand, dennoch heißt es _Es gehört hierher_ oder _Es gehört hierhin_ aber nicht *_Es gehört hier_. In dem Ausdruck steckt ein impliziertes Bewegungsverb (wegen _hin _bzw _her_, nicht wegen des Akkusativ).


----------



## Hutschi

Stell dir einen Umzug vor. Du hilfst Deinem Freund. Er sagt: Das gehört hierhin, das dort gehört dahin. Dann bewegst Du es dorthin.

Ich denke, es gab eine Bedeutungserweiterung.


PS: Es sieht so aus, als sei es mit "hören" verwandt.
Umfangreich dazu bei Grimm Wörterbuchnetz - Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm

Zum Beispiel:
Zu wem gehörst du?
angehörig

Wem gehört das Kind? Wem muss es gehorchen?
Wohin gehört das Kind?
Zu wem gehört das Kind?

Zu welchem Ort gehört der Tisch? -> An welchen Ort gehört er?

Ich höre und gehorche.

(Die Beispiele sollen lediglich Prototypen sein für die Verbindung.)

Ein altes Beispiel von Grimm:
a) ein misthätiger gehört *da und da hin* vor gericht, d. h. er musz von rechts wegen dort gerichtet werden, hat anspruch darauf wie das gericht auf ihn: mittler weil soll der grundherr ihnen (sg.) versorgen lassen (denunmensch, ellenden m.), ob ers leben vermacht habe oder nicht. .. hat er dan das leben vermacht, so gehoret er vor Basel, da das hochgericht der xiv hoif stehet. weisth. 2, 535. vergl. von geistlicher gerichtsbarkeit vorhin.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> The blackboard is the destination where on you write something.


Non-natives find it difficult to consider 'schreiben' a destination/direction verb.  I think it is just a German linguistic usage/habit, not much more than that.  I think, for example, that ''ich schreibe es in meinem Tagebuch'' is a correct phrase (am I right?), whereas ''ich schreibe es an der Tafel'' is wrong or less usual.
I agree with Hutschi here Er schreibt an die  Tafel: warum Akkusativ? (#8) where he writes ''es gibt keine echte logische Erklärung''.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Non-natives find it difficult to consider 'schreiben' a destination/direction verb.  I think it is just a German linguistic usage/habit, not much more than that.  I think, for example, that ''ich schreibe es in meinem Tagebuch'' is a correct phrase (am I right?), whereas ''ich schreibe es auf der Tafel'' is wrong.
> I agree with Hutschi here Er schreibt an die  Tafel: warum Akkusativ? (#8) where he writes ''es gibt keine echte logische Erklärung''.


There is no difference between _Tafel_ and _Buch_. In the version with accusative the end result (_Ziel _in the sens of _aim, purpose_) is in focus, i.e. that the text is on the black board or in the book as a result of the action. In the version with dative the circumstances of the action are in focus, i.e. that you are standing at the blackboard/sitting at the table writing on the black board/into the book.


----------



## bearded

Danke, berndf.  Na ja, Muttersprachler spüren die Nuance ganz leicht und spontan.  Für Ausländer (insbesondere die Sprecher von Sprachen, die keine Fälle besitzen) ist das eben nicht so leicht oder selbstverständlich. Zum Glück verstehen uns die Deutschen unabhängig davon, welchen Kasus wir in solchen Sätzen benutzen..


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> for example, that ''ich schreibe es in meinem Tagebuch'' is a correct phrase


Hm, mostly not.

_Ich schreibe das gleich in mein Tagebuch. <only accusative>
Alles, was ich erlebe, schreibe ich auch gewissenhaft in mein Tagebuch. <only accusative>_

There is a quite rare usage of "schreiben" in the sense of "geschrieben haben":

_Ich schreibe es doch in meinem Tagebuch, dass ich...
=Es steht doch in meinem Tagebuch, dass ich..._

aber:

_Ich zeichne das in mein Tagebuch. <a plan to do so; or just in the process of doing it>
Ich zeichne gerne in meinem Tagebuch. <a habit of drawing in the diary>_


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Non-natives find it difficult to consider 'schreiben' a destination/direction verb. I think it is just a German linguistic usage/habit,


I can not argue with that. if non-natives feel that way, they do so. Simply as that. Anyway, I can understand that "schreiben" is difficult to see as "destination".


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich zeichne das in mein Tagebuch. <a plan to do so; or just in the process of doing it>
> Ich zeichne gerne in meinem Tagebuch. <a habit of drawing in the diary>


Perfect examples of what I tried to explain in #63. In the first sentence focus is on the result, in the second on the action.


----------



## JClaudeK

Wechselpräpositionen
an, auf, hinter, in, neben, über, unter, vor, zwischen

Streng genommen müsste berndfs "Zauberformel" _Ziel der Handlung _auch in folgenden Fällen funktionieren (Aber schon allein "Handlung" ist nicht immer leicht nachzuvollziehen!):

warten auf
aufpassen auf
berichten über
einteilen in
glauben an
hören auf
lachen über
reden / sprechen / sich unterhalten über
sich ärgern über
sich einstellen auf 

usw. *- alle + Akkusativ*
 Aber meiner Meinung nach ist es für einen Nicht-Muttersprachler leichter (und es geht schneller), gewisse Verben mit der dazugehörigen Präpostion (was an sich schon eine gewaltige Herausforderung ist!)  und dem jeweilig nachfolgendem Fall einfach  auswendig zu lernen, als sich den Kopf über das "warum*" zu zerbrechen.

*Man könnte sich z.B. fragen, warum

sich drücken vor 

sich fürchten / Angst haben vor
teilnehmen an 

usw.
eine *Dativergänzung* haben. Mit ein bisschen Fantasie könnte man  auch hier das Argument "_Ziel der Handlung" _vorbringen, aber warum Dativ? ....


----------

